# (WI) NAFC FC FOURLEAF'S ICE BREAKER - Buster



## Fourleaf

2010 NAFC FC Fourleaf’s Ice Breaker – “BUSTER”

Hips Excellent - OFA LR-134833E24M-PI, Elbows Normal, CERF Clear, EIC and CNM Clear. Black / throws yellow.

Buster is a fabulous-looking, well built 80-lb. black male. He loves to work, is an outstanding marker and exhibits a ton of intensity in the field. In the house, he’s as good as gold. In 2007, he earned his Field Champion Title and in 2008 he earned his Amateur Field Champion Title. In 2009, Buster added four open wins (two of them handled by an Amateur) and an Amateur win. 

In June 2010, Buster was crowned National Amateur Field Champion (NAFC) by winning the National Amateur Retriever Championship in Klamath Falls, Oregon. He has qualified for six Nationals (2007, 2009 & 2010 National Open and 2009, 2010 and 2011 National Amateur). Buster has 75 All-Age Points to-date – 43 in the Open and 32 in the Amateur. 

Buster is a son of Red Cedar’s Maxamillion. Max was a 2005 National Amateur Finalist. Max ended his Field Trial career with 23.5 All Age points, needing a win for his FC title and one point for his AFC. Max is a son of FC AFC Dare To Dream and FC Tank’em By Surprise. Max is a littermate to FC AFC Gig’em by Surprise, the 1998 High Point Derby dog. Great outcross to Ebonstar Lean Mac females.

Contact Pete Hayes, Red Cedar Kennels for breeding information at (715) 556-0059 or [email protected] Side by side, fresh chilled and frozen artificial breeding available.  $1500 for FC / AFC females, $2000 for other approved females. Pedigree, pictures and information available at www.fourleaflabs.com Buster is trained by Wayne Curtis, Fox Hollow Retrievers www.foxhollowretrievers.com


----------

